

Let me help you market your projects for free - thomasd

I’m looking to try my hands on marketing other people&#x27;s projects in my free time. I live in Asia, so my after hours coincides with your waking hours (assuming you’re in the states) so coordination wouldn’t be a problem.<p>In my current role I handle insights and user acquisition. Can’t reveal too much information publicly yet, but I’ve help grow the user base by &gt;1000%, so I know a little bit of what I’m doing.<p>And don’t worry. I can code too. Not as proficient as most of you, but I can do Rails, very familiar with SQL, and is currently learning Node.js.<p>Let me know if you’re working on a project and need marketing help.<p>thomasdiong05 [at] gmail
======
mannat
great. Where do you live in Asia ?

~~~
thomasd
Singapore :)

